# Billionaires locking out the public



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I probably post on this to the point of annoyance, but this will be the end result of our public lands if turned over to the state and sold to private billionaires. This is our future, it's up to us to decide if it is going to happen:

http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/...gs/letters-from-the-west/article99576022.html


----------

